# Bean Swap.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not this far South, but according to this article much of the Mid-west has not been planted.....so whatcha gonna do with all the corn seed purchased?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/should-you-consider-a-soybean-swap-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Still time here to get it in the ground.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No change here till June 1st. I think crop insurance preventative plant is June 6 for corn. Play that game and switch some acres to beans after the first. We can plant corn here till July 1st but from now on yields tend to decrease dramatically because of pollination in the heat of late July and August.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

We are under a freeze watch and counties further from the water are under a freeze warning


----------

